
What I Learned Tracking My Time At Techstars - chrisalbon
http://chrisalbon.com/writing/what_i_learned_from_tracking_my_time_at_techstars.html
======
chrisalbon
Thanks all! It was super fun!

The full data is up on github:
[https://github.com/chrisalbon/techstars_timesheet](https://github.com/chrisalbon/techstars_timesheet)

